# Police Officer with American Dreams



## jnrb13 (Jul 11, 2011)

Hello,

I'm new to the forum and this is my first post, so be gentle.

I'm a UK national, currently living and working in Scotland as a police officer. I've thought about moving to the US for as long as I can remember. The problem is just how to go about it!

I don't have a degree or any family connections but I do have a limitless amount of desire. Apart from a good high school education I only have my certificate in Higher education for Policing.

Are there any cops or ex cops out there who have made the move or can provide any tips or share experiences?


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

jnrb13 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I'm new to the forum and this is my first post, so be gentle.
> 
> ...



It's not going to be possible to live and work in the US on the basis of your policing skills. Sorry.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

jnrb13 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I'm new to the forum and this is my first post, so be gentle.
> 
> ...


I will be as gentle as possible!
Here are a couple of questions - why and where do you want to move to the US? 
Were you born in the UK?
Desire will not do. Family is already out which leaves employment, marriage, investment. Your current education/professional experience will not bring a visa. What are you able to do about it?
FYI - very few police departments accept Green Card holders.


----------



## ElizabethRhiannon (May 12, 2011)

Gosh, so depressing...I've been trying to get to the UK for years. UK citizens dream of coming here...if only it were so easy as to swap 
Good luck...I know how you feel!


----------

